# dog hunting too close



## JBBCooper (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a Springer Spaniel who hunt too close most of the time. when he gets excited and onto a bird that changes. he's just not quartering like I want. When I try a check cord to teach quartering it seems his brain turns off and he gets more confused. I need some good techniques to get him quartering and staying out in front


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Pland four birds in the field in a *Z* pattern with a bird at the four points of the Z. Elongate the Z so the dog works forward and to the sides for each bird. Have each bird 50 yards from the last.

Train in this field three days a week and always have the birds in the EXACT same spot, the the dog knows and expects them.

This will give him confidence and get him out there.

x
\
\ 
\
\
X
/
/
/
/
/
/
X
\
\
\
\
\
X


----------

